# Title for a salvaged Motorcycle



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

This is a long shot. thought I would ask here in case anyone had some knowledge of the process.

I found a "junk" motorcycle for sale that does not have a title. I want to turn it into a winter restore project. Its basically a rolling frame with no engine(1979 Carabella City 90cc). I can get an engine from some local sellers, however I am not sure how to get it registered and titled to get a Lic. Plate for it. 

I have seen a bunch of small scooters (thinking they are 50-80cc) around town with no lic plates but the 125cc delivery service bikes all have plates. I think I need lic. plates for 90cc but not sure who to ask. If I dont need one thats great, but if I need one do you think I will need to get a slvage title or reconstructed title? I know how to do it in the USA since I have done it a few times with other "junk yard" bikes...just not sure about Mexico and me being a US citizen if its possible. I am still hunting for the motorcycle laws for Mexico.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Go to your local motor vehicle licensing agency; probably called the 'Recaudadora', and ask them. If you don't speak Spanish, take a fully bilingual person with you.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Go to your local motor vehicle licensing agency; probably called the 'Recaudadora', and ask them. If you don't speak Spanish, take a fully bilingual person with you.


I read and speak spanish well enough that I can handle that myself. That is why I am confused why I have not found the cc displacement limit online googling it in both english and spanish. I'll try to find them this week if I have time. I know the basic area that its in.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I've also looked for the displacement limit, but can't find it either. Yet, it does exist. Maybe an Aduana supervisor at the border would know, if asked at the next time you cross.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> I've also looked for the displacement limit, but can't find it either. Yet, it does exist. Maybe an Aduana supervisor at the border would know, if asked at the next time you cross.


I may shoot them an email hoping to get a response. Thanks for the help ******


----------

